# Why are there no villagers on Nook Miles island?



## ekcomyth (Mar 21, 2020)

i went to two islands twice and i saw no one. Aren't they supposed to be a guarantee there on the island?


----------



## Marte (Mar 21, 2020)

Same happened here, but that was after I had already invited three residents to come live with me. Maybe that's the reason for you too? That your island is temporarily full?


----------



## cheezu (Mar 21, 2020)

I think after you invite your 3 villagers, there won't be more spawning until they move in first.


----------



## DenzDejz (Mar 21, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I think after you invite your 3 villagers, there won't be more spawning until they move in first.



Can Confirm! I'm just wondering when they will arrive?


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 21, 2020)

im hoping they will arrive the day after u invite them, ive invited patty and jerimiah and im so excited for them to join the island


----------



## cheezu (Mar 21, 2020)

They don't arrive the next day as it's next day in my game and they didn't show up.
I can't confirm this but you may need to upgrade the Nookling's shop for them to show up.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 21, 2020)

I only invited one but the next day, Tom Nook had me organise plots for 2 random new villagers and now the Nook Miles islands are empty. ):


----------



## Timexturner (Mar 22, 2020)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> I only invited one but the next day, Tom Nook had me organise plots for 2 random new villagers and now the Nook Miles islands are empty. ):



Same here. I want the new villagers on my island &#55357;&#56867;


----------

